# Mantle



## phonenh (Oct 31, 2006)

Can anyone help me with design and how to build a wood mantle to go around my ceramic tile hearth.


----------



## David (Oct 30, 2006)

phonenh said:


> Can anyone help me with design and how to build a wood mantle to go around my ceramic tile hearth.


You bet! What do you have in mind? Paint grade? Stain? Fancy? Simple?

What I am getting at with those four questions is this: Give us some information to work with. Take a look around, there are some talented individuals here. If I can't help you, I would wager they can.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

You may want to visit Woodsmith Magazine's website. They have a couple of different designs and the plans are available for PDF download.
Woodsmith is a great magazine with some esy to follow instructions.
http://www.woodsmith.com/plans/search?query=fireplace&x=23&y=12


----------



## Tommy_Joe (Nov 1, 2006)

I just completed one that goes around a brick wall. Made from Oak and a French Cleat system holds it up. 

Here's the construction pics. 

http://www.rhodeswoodsmith.com/current_project.htm

Tom


----------



## griffdecker (Oct 31, 2006)

I just finished one for a customer. It was to be painted, so I made it out of MDF. I had the 2 columns on the left and right, then the horizontal portion which ran across and bolted to the top of the 2 columns.

Each column was 34" high, 9" wide and 9" deep. Since they were so deep, I made both sides as well as the front of the columns raised panels, with the bottom raised panel twice as tall as the smaller one. With raised panels on all 3 sides, it looked very nice.

The top portion was huge (per the customer) -- 74" wide, 9" deep, and 17" tall. I thought the hieght should have been 9", but she wanted a high mantle, so there you have it. The front had 3 panels, the ones on the left and right were twice as wide as the middle panel. The sides of the horizontal box were also 9" deep, so they were raised panels also.

It was mammoth, and I'm a bit biased, but it looked great and the customer loved it.


----------



## Southernwood (Jan 16, 2007)

Mantles can range from simple to complex. Here are some plans that might get you started:
http://www.southernwoodshed.com/mantles.htm


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome Southernwood, nice link.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to our tight-knit community Southernwood.

Speaking of mantles, the WWJ I referred to in the Book Review link has a great layout on the making of a Mission Style mantle. It draws the attention of the whole room. Jay being Mission man you would love this one.


----------

